# Kerbal Space Program



## Vibgyor (Jul 25, 2011)

http://kerbalspaceprogram.com/

I discovered this gem a few days ago and it's really fun. There's not much to say about it. All you do is build rockets, launch them into space, and hope to god they don't fail. It's basically a NASA simulator. It's still under development, so there aren't many features right now, but it's still pretty fun to play.

[video=youtube;oK9MYCGXlxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK9MYCGXlxc[/video]


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 25, 2011)

I do get a kick out of designing rockets that explode to pieces before they can even get off the ground.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 25, 2011)

Give me back those hours of my life you bastard.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 26, 2011)

:v


----------



## Xenke (Jul 26, 2011)

I made a thing.

Screw trying to orbit the planet, I'm making fireworks.


----------



## moriko (Jul 26, 2011)

That looks pretty neat. :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;6uepN9ayHg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uepN9ayHg0[/video] i got past 100k metres :3
Now, i'm off to build fireworks in it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 4, 2011)

this game is amazing^^ building wobbly rockets that either explode upon ignition or somehow manage to actually get into orbit is SO awesome!

i also love how jebediah, the guy in the middle, is always perfectly happy, even if your "spacecraft" is completely out of control and plummeting to the ground^^


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2011)

I seem to have missed this the first time around. Looks pretty entertaining.

Downloading now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2011)

Sooooo....
How many penis rockets do you think have been made in this so far?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 4, 2011)

propably around hundreds.
Little update: later that day, i got into eternity. Off the scales. And never slowing down.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2011)

Whoops. Got into space easily enough, but the poor guys are currently at 620km and still climbing. Should've started levelling off a little earlier >_>


----------

